
What If Neighboring Skyscrapers Could Cancel Out Each Other’s Shadows? - ingve
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_eye/2015/03/27/no_shadow_tower_by_nbbj_uses_algorithms_to_cancel_out_the_shadows_cast_by.html
======
snake117
Already posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10209966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10209966)

It was interesting though :)

